
Bandsintown is Looking for a developer to join the team - knewjax
http://www.dreamvex.com/
======
knewjax
Hi, We are looking for a developer who is interested in joining a startup in
it's infancy stages. This means, no high paying salaries at this point, but
instead a chance to get in at the ground floor with all the ups and downs of
trying to build something independetly from the begining. If anyone coders
feel they are looking for venture to join, go to <http://www.dreamvex.com> and
tell us a little about yourself, your skills and what you are looking for in
our contact form. Thanks,

and if you haven't checked out <http://www.bandsintown.com> yet have a look
before contacting us!

